# Behmor Brazen filter paper



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Recently bought a Behmor Brazen.

Been having some difficulty getting a solid 1.2l of coffee from it with the Kalita Wave 185 filters recommended by Has Bean.

I've found the filter paper overflows during the brew even at the 66g recommended by Behmor - and certainly no chance of going for the 72g I'd like to try.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just went for 600ml/36g with great success in the wave 185 mind!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

These are bigger - I agree the 185 isn't good for bigger brews - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bunn-20106-0000-filters

I will try to double check over the weekend how much bigger - I do have them and a Brazen.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds good! What dosage/ratio do you normally go for in them?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks like Has Bean no longer stocks the machine?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Looks like Has Bean no longer stocks the machine?


Still had filters few weeks ago tho.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I think 66gr of coffee is about the max as based on 60:1000 coffee to water ratio you are going to end up overfilling the jug - I know I have done it! I use the Kalita 185 and find them perfect.. even for the max 6 cup amount of water


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you use Kalita 185 filters with the gold filter, or just directly in the basket? I've recently managed to get hold one for office, looking forward to try it.


----------

